# Rossman bees



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anybody gotten bees from Rossman and what are your thoughts. They have good prices I think, How about Betterbee or Draper. Their close to me kind of.


----------



## PAOuchHoney (Nov 25, 2007)

*Rossman*

I ordered two packages last year from them. They kept me updated on status and were helpful. In fact the only issue that I had was beyond their control, my shipment was delayed two weeks due to the cold snap we had last April. They notified me right away that there would be a delay. Very few dead bees upon arrival, less than 100 total and they were shipped to me via the USPS, express mail I think. Just had to go to the post office to pick them up. The bees did well and were easy to work with as a new Beek. I've ordered 10 more packages from them for this year.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Ordered from them last year with no problems and would order again!


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

Betterbee gets their bees from Wilbanks Apiaries in Claxton Ga.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Just love his queens,bees,and service. You can't go wrong dealing with them.


----------



## cdraves (Nov 25, 2003)

we have purchased bees from rossmans now for a couple of years. they have been great to order from.


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

I pick my bees up at Rossmans each spring, no problem.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

If I had to play devils advicate when I first got into beekeeping I ordered two packages of bees and had the wings clipped on the queens because I was afraid my first investment in beekeeping would fly away if I did not have them clipped. I did a manual release of my queen when I installed the package because the queen had been with the package for 4 or 5 day. When I released one of my clipped wing queens she flew away. I called Rossman to let them know what happened and they acted like it was my fault because I released her. The good news is I got lucky, she came back! I did only talk to one person there who answered the phone so I would not be too hard on them based on what one person did.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

A sympathetic ear to listen I guess may have been in order on their part. But what exactly would you expect of them if your queen hadn't returned?


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

*Another question*

Has anyone ordered bees from Draperbees in Pennsylvania? They are closer to me. Less stress for shipping the bees.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Drapers get thier bee's from B. Weaver in texas, they have a high price on bee's this year..


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Rossman is cheaper but olny Insures certain zones. I have to play tag with UPS here where I live. 
Draperbee is Pennsylvania's location to my hives(About to start) in Connecticut. And it looks like they have good insurance coverage.


----------



## buzzinjack (May 4, 2007)

I had good luck last year w/ Draper. They shipped USPS and the local post called when they came in. No problem. I also am looking to save money. Perhaps Rossman's will do fine.


----------



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

I have ordered from Rossman and draper. I was very pleased with both.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I just checked with Rossman's and they will olny ship to me UPS


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

Although UPS is definitely more expensive I have had very good luck having them shipped that way to me. Including from Rossman's last summer. They were very nice. I would rather have them shipped to me by ups than having to rely on a Gov't entity.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Draperbee is expensive. 30$ more than Rossman, and thats just shipping. Draper wants 75$ for 3# Italian plus mark and clip queen, shipped, 104$. 

Rossman 60$ 3# Italian mark and clip $2.50, and $10 to ship. $72.50

I might just order a package from each for the hell of it and start 2 hives 

I just checked again, no insurance on shipping UPS from rossman, I already got my hive not just a few weeks back and it got stuck on the UPS truck for days. I'm afraid they will kill my bees. I don't like UPS.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*package bees*

if it is of interest, again this year we will offer three pound packages from Wilbanks. Pickup only at our honey house in Albany NY. April 21. $67. These will be picked up in Georgia on April 20 and driven non-stop to Albany.

We primarily do this for our own needs, but pick up some extra to sell to help defray the cost of gas. One just cannot get 'fresher' bees than this! Usually no more than 15-20 dead at bottom of box.

Lloyd


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Bizzybee >A sympathetic ear to listen I guess may have been in order on their part. But what exactly would you expect of them if your queen hadn't returned?

Well I am an auto technician, and if you pay me to change your engine oil & filter and then later that day your oil drain plug drops out and your $6000 engine locks up because I did not tighten the plug would you want more than a sympathetic ear? I was sold a queen that I paid extra money to make her where she could not fly, so to answer your question if she did not come back I think another queen from them would have been nice.

Now that I have experience I would never clip a queen but back then I had no experience in beekeeping.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry Ruben, my bad. Somehow I managed to miss the clipped part. You're absolutely right!


----------

